# Sixers tried to trade for....



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

...Shane Battier



> Although the 76ers did not make a move by the 3 p.m. trading deadline, a source confirmed that they were engaged with the Houston Rockets up until the final hours before the deadline discussing a deal which involved Sixers' forward Jason Kapono and big man Marreese Speights in exchange for Rockets' forward Shane Battier. Houston ended up trading Battier to the Memphis Grizzlies for Thabeet and a first-round pick.


Read more: http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/deep-sixer/76ers_went_to_the_wire_with_Rockets.html#ixzz1EugaOr4s 
Watch sports videos you won't find anywhere else

I don't get it either.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Get rid of the few somewhat functional bigmen that we have for another wing?

Ow my head...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah cause who really needs size in the NBA anyways, right?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

To be fair i think the Sixers play better with Young at PF. 

So with Battier this is the rotation
Hawes
Brand/Young
Igodula
Battier/Turner
Holiday/Williams

And while Meeks is a decent at spreading the floorhe is no better than Battier. Battier meanwhile provides much better defense to support Turner and Igodula.
I think it wouldve improved the Sixers rotation frankly.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Battier would just take away minutes and that trade wouldn't have made the Sixers better. It would've been a minute eating cap dump.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Who would he take minutes away from?? Meeks??
Who cares. 
Everyone else keeps their minutes.
Though Young would really need to step up and become a regular PF. 

If Igodula and Turner could play together then Battier would be a bad trade. But they are a broke ass man's LeBron James and Dwayne Wade. They just play better with a spacer on the floor. The are good drivers who need the defence to spread to be effective, as their jump shots really aren't anything special.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Would the Sixers be a better team if they traded for Battier? No.

Would they get out of the first round with Battier? No.

All it would do is force Thad to play PF full time (he's not a PF), and have too many SFs on the floor. It would be a short sighted move that would take minutes away from Evan Turner. There wouldn't have been any long term benefits from the move. So that made it essentially pointless.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Would the Sixers be a better team if they traded for Battier? Yes.

Would they get out of the first round with Battier? No. But they can't do it at the moment either. But they would put up a better fight with Battier.

The stats say that when Turner and Igodular are on at the same time the team goes worse. 
The stats also say that the Sixers play better when Thad is playing the PF position. 
Its pretty much taking Meeks out of the rotation and putting Battier in. Its also an expiring contract so it gives the Sixers flexibility come the offseason.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So basically they wouldn't be better.

Thank you, and good night.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Saying it doesn't make it so.

Anyways good day.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

You agreed that they wouldn't make it out of the first round. So.....


----------

